# Welche Kette ist am besten??



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2006)

*Mahlzeit alle zusammen.
*
Da mir letzte Woche bei meinem Echo, mal wieder!!, die Kette gerissen ist und ich danach zum Arzt durfte  , will ich jetzt auf Singlespeed umrüsten um ne stabilere Kette zu fahren. 

Die Frage ist: welche Kette kaufen??   Zur Auswahl stehen 



KMC Cool Chain, soll man die schmale oder breite fahren?? 
Und KHE Collapse.
Rohloff Trial Kette, wo kann man die kaufen?
Oder habt ihr nen anderen Vorschlag welche Kette man fahren sollte?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit den Ketten und welche hält am Besten?? Denn ne gerissene Kette macht noch weniger Spass als Ertinken!! 

MfG aus Bremen,

Michael...


----------



## Levelboss (19. September 2006)

Alle drei Ketten, die Du genannt hast, sind in Ordnung.
Wobei die Rohloff bei mir nicht so lange gehalten hat wie eine breite BMX Kette. Und sie ist auch noch 3x so teuer wie die Konkurrenz, allerdings nicht haltbarer.
Ich fahr seit langem die Kool Chain ohne Probleme.
Das Wichtigste ist es, die Kette regelmäßig zu wechseln, so alle 3-4 Monate!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (19. September 2006)

die collapse-chain is ne kompromissfreie lösung, aber halt schwer.
Das geld für die rohloff kannste dir sparen, is mir schon an ner lasche gerissen, kommentare anderer erfahrener Trialer war: "Die is zu "hart"".....

Die CoolChain fahrn die meisten, is aber auch schon manchen gerissen, ewig hält aber eh keine kette. 
Breit is immer besser, weil die nieten da nich so knapp in der lasche sitzen.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. September 2006)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1651651&postcount=1


War auch ne Kool Chain.

Levelboss hat recht. Alle 3 Monate Wechslen und öfters mal kontrolloeren.


----------



## konrad (19. September 2006)

nu verschreckt ihn doch nicht mit solchen tragischen einzel fällen-sonst könnte man auch gleich jedem,der mit trial anfangen will,den direktlink zum 'tot eines 16jährigen trialers in estland' geben....

dieser unfall war eine verkettung ungünstiger faktoren und deshalb kann man nicht sagen,dass bei jedem kettenriss sowas passiert.mir sind schon X ketten gerissen-während gaps,tippungen....

die meisten ketten halten!-bei anfängern sowieso...


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. September 2006)

hast recht.

Wollte niemanden erschrecken.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> hast recht.
> 
> Wollte niemanden erschrecken.



Das passt schon! Die Bilder von dem Kollegen sind echt heftig, der hat sich ordentlich zerlegt!! 
Bei mir war es nich ganz so schlim, nur ne Plattzwunde am Kinn und einige Prellungen. Aber wie gesagt, so ne gerissene Kette is extrem ätzend! 'N paar Zentimeter weiter und ich hätte mir die Schneidezähne entschärft!!


----------



## snake999acid (19. September 2006)

KmC Cool chain is gut,
fahre ich aber in schmal, da ich mit der breiten komischerweise probs hatte ^^ (irgendwie gesprungen, liegt aber am setup scheinbar)


----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. September 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> nu verschreckt ihn doch nicht mit solchen tragischen einzel fällen



Hallo Konrad,

lange nich gesehen...  gar nich mehr beim Bund?

bin heut das dritte Mal in meinem Leben Trialbike gefahren... beim nächsten Mal kann ich dann auch hüpfen, hoffe ich.  mir fehlt noch einfach die Zeit dazu... 

auf Holz klopf das nix passiert... Helm ist seit 1995 bei jeder Fahrradbewegung dabei... Schienbeinschützer krieg ich noch die alten von meinem Bruder... jetzt wird´s mit dem anderen Sport(Volksläufe-Mittelstrecke und Drachenboot-Leistungsklasse) auch weniger, so das ich im Herbst/Winter mal Zeit für´s Biken hab.


----------



## konrad (20. September 2006)

@gt-liebhaber:beim bund bin ich schon lange net mehr.fang ja im oktober an zu studieren...

willst du jetzt auch anfangen zu trialn?wäre ja cool!was für ein bike willstn nehmen-erstmal das von robert?wenn du tips brauchst,oder hilfe bei der zusammenstellung des rades-meld dich!


----------



## gt-liebhaber (20. September 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> @gt-liebhaber:beim bund bin ich schon lange net mehr.fang ja im oktober an zu studieren...



siehst mal wie wenig Zeit ich hab, krieg nix mehr mit, hätte mir Robert ja auch mal erzählen können. 



			
				konrad schrieb:
			
		

> willst du jetzt auch anfangen zu trialn?wäre ja cool!was für ein bike willstn nehmen-erstmal das von robert?wenn du tips brauchst,oder hilfe bei der zusammenstellung des rades-meld dich!




Ja ich will!  Hab ja jetzt zum Winter hin mehr Zeit, Radel nehm ich erstmal das von meinem Bruder, ist ja eh bei mir im Keller untergestellt(wegen der Stadtnähe). Außer du hast noch ´n Komplettrad rumoxidieren.?

Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, hast Bock mir mal was zu zeigen?
 Robert müßte auch Zeit haben...

Aber das gehört hier denk ich mal nicht her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (20. September 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Außer du hast noch ´n Komplettrad rumoxidieren.?



könnte sein..


----------



## trialbock (27. September 2006)

Wie schauts mit der Halflink aus.

Sieht ziemlich masiv aus ! 

http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/kettehalf.jpg


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. September 2006)

allgemein heisst es ja halbe kettenglieder sind ********. diese kette besteht komplett aus halben kettengliedern. jetz rechne 1 und 1 zusammen^^


----------



## trialbock (28. September 2006)

salli 

is glaub ein unterschied zwischen einem halben kettenglied zum dran basteln, 
oder ne kette aus halben glieder , zusamengenietet ! !!!!!!!


----------



## DeejayFire (15. September 2011)

ich frage mich warum es noch keine Titan Kette gibt ;O


----------



## trialelmi (16. September 2011)

Also die Rohloff ist unkapuutbar, sofern man den Rohloff Revolver hat und richtig benutzt denn damit wird die Kette richtig vernietet. Mit den anderen "Kettentrenner/nieter" funktioniert das nicht wirklich. Ich bin die Kette 4 Jahre gefahren Wettbewerbsmässig und ich belaste die Dinger mehr wie normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (17. September 2011)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Also die Rohloff ist unkapuutbar, sofern man den Rohloff Revolver hat und richtig benutzt denn damit wird die Kette richtig vernietet. Mit den anderen "Kettentrenner/nieter" funktioniert das nicht wirklich. Ich bin die Kette 4 Jahre gefahren Wettbewerbsmässig und ich belaste die Dinger mehr wie normal.



das stimmt zu 100% überhauptnicht.
coolchain selber nieten und die glieder nach dem nieten wieder lockern.


----------



## trialelmi (17. September 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> das stimmt zu 100% überhauptnicht.
> coolchain selber nieten und die glieder nach dem nieten wieder lockern.


Willst Du sagen ich lüge? lol? Ich sagte Rohloff Trialkette nicht coolchain!


----------



## TRAILER (17. September 2011)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Willst Du sagen ich lüge? lol? Ich sagte Rohloff Trialkette nicht coolchain!



wuss. dddd


----------

